# برنامج روعة لتصوير عظامك بكاميرا الجوال(شاهد الصور)..حقيقة لا خيال



## الآنسة هيفاء (26 مايو 2011)

برنامج x_Ray المدهش لتصوير عظامك بكاميرا الجوال 
*X-Ray 1.86 beta
​*





شيئ لا يصدق لاكنه حقيقة






*مميزات البرنامج
 برنامج 1.86 X_Ray تستطيع من خلاله روية جسمك وكأنك تستخدم جهاز أشعة الاكس ري من خلال كاميرا الجهاز وتستطيع حفظ هذا الصور وتخزينها على هاتفك







بيئة العمل 
​**يعمل على جميع الهواتف التي تدعم الصيغه​*


*حجـم البرنامج
​** 418 KB

​*

*صيغة البرنامج 
​**JAR











اضغط هنا لتحميل البرنامج

​*







*




​*​


----------



## Sahm82 (1 يونيو 2011)

هل هذا صحيح


----------



## كفراعي الصمود (1 يونيو 2011)

thaaaaaaaaaaaaaanks


----------

